# Infrastructure related art



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Cyril Power*, "The Tube Station", linocut, 1932:










*Claude Flight*, "Speed", linocut, 1922










http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...l-view-avant-garde-british-printmaking-london


*Gino Severini*, "Suburban train arriving in Paris", 1915 (an ancestor of the RER / Transilien basically):










The painting can be seen at Tate Modern: http://www.tate.org.uk/art/artworks/severini-suburban-train-arriving-in-paris-t01070

This is from a fellow forumer:



Antje said:


> The end of an era on the RER is nearing, so here is my attempt at a watercolour of the train:


----------

